# Salary expectations in Cyprus?



## Chinds (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi all,

My partner and I, both Graphic Designers, are due to be moving to Limassol in a few months and are wondering if anyone can give us some advice? Whilst he is from Cyprus, we have been getting very mixed information from family and friends on finding work and salaries!

I know this can really vary but any steer on how much a designer with 3yrs experience and a good degree could earn would be much appreciated. Also if anyone has any advice on finding a design job in Cy please pass it on (especially for a non-greek speaker)!!!

Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chinds said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My partner and I, both Graphic Designers, are due to be moving to Limassol in a few months and are wondering if anyone can give us some advice? Whilst he is from Cyprus, we have been getting very mixed information from family and friends on finding work and salaries!
> 
> ...


Hi, Welcome to the forum.

While I have no knowledge of salaries in your industry I can say with some degree of certainty that the salaries (assuming you even manage to find a job) are much lower than in the UK.
Cyprus has been hit by the recession as much as anywhere else, but while some countries are showing small signs of recovery, Cyprus having been hit later than some is now also behind them in recovery.
I would advise that you contact some recruitment agencies before you come out to find out if there are jobs out there and what sort of salaries you can expect.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Chinds said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My partner and I, both Graphic Designers, are due to be moving to Limassol in a few months and are wondering if anyone can give us some advice? Whilst he is from Cyprus, we have been getting very mixed information from family and friends on finding work and salaries!
> 
> ...


There was a New Year report in the Cypriot media about record levels of unemployment in Cyprus in 2010 - it is difficult to find work here at the moment. All jobs are supposed to be advertised through the European Job mobility portal (EURES) - at the moment there is only one advertisement for a graphic designer at a maximum salary of 1200euros a month. The average salary here is about 1600 a month but there are many poorly paid jobs of less than 800euros a month. The biggest problem is the knock on effect of the virtual collapse of the development industry and the severely weakened tourist industry. From my experience, and having watched various threads on the fora, finding a decent job in Cyprus is very challenging (especially if you are a non-Greek speaker).Of course having the support network of family will be an important factor - but not even large families with huge networks of relatives and friends can russle up jobs in a severely weakened economy. I know a few graphic designers who teach as well as run their own design studios to make ends meet. I get the impression there are more designers than contracts at the moment.


----------



## Chinds (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!

It's good to know what to expect; I'll brace myself!!! We are hoping to find work before we move and and we already own a property in the town so hopefully this will buy us time as we won't have to pay rent. I'll take your advice and contact some recruitment agencies for advice and keep an eye on EURES. Any other tips on where to look would be welcome 

Thanks again


----------

